

ADD5 - The mythical Mac Pro arrives tomorrow - thefrustumblog
http://thefrustum.com/blog/2013/12/18/add5-the-mythical-mac-pro-arrives-tomorrow

======
dlr720
Please check out the Nokia tablet ad, and then tell me it's not beyond
horrible! I challenge you to find a single positive marketing point, just
one...

And then check out Apple's ad , love'em or hate'em - it's brilliant and
powerful.

